# drying bath bombs



## oceanstar (Sep 29, 2012)

Is it possible or has anyone used an oven on low low heat to aide in
 drying bath bombs??


----------



## lsg (Sep 29, 2012)

Apparently you can dry bath bombs in the oven.  I have never tried it with bath bombs, but did use the oven on the lowest setting to dry bath salts.  I googled "Drying bath bombs in the oven,"  and came up with this link.

http://idiotsguides.com/static/quickgui ... bombs.html


----------



## Genny (Oct 1, 2012)

I tried it a couple times and I had the same problem every time.  Humidity & heat would cause them to rise into a big giant gooey mess.


----------

